# Fox, Please Grant My Wish



## sundaymorning

I need the phonetic translation for, 

"Fox, fox please grant my wish....let us always be together"


----------



## Halu-halo

yoe-woo-ya, yoe-woo-ya ne soo-won too-ro-joo-ra .. neul ham-kke it-ja.

여우야 여우야 내 수원 들어줘라 .... 늘 함께 있자...

yoe-woo-ya = fox
ne = my
soo-won = wish
too-ro-joo-ra = grant 
neul = always
ham-kke = together
it-ja = stay


----------



## by45

"여우야 여우야 내 소원을 들어줘.... 영원히 함께 있고 싶어" 
Yeo Woo Yah Yeo Woo Yah Nae So Wo Neul Deu Reoh Jueoh.... Young Woh nee Hahm Que(pounouce it in Spanish) It Goh Shi Peoh

Hope it helps you.


----------

